# Fishing Report



## MacTheFuzz (Jul 13, 2009)

Anybody have a report from Fish River?


----------



## BBreeze (Aug 26, 2009)

No report from fish river, but have been doing good in Bon Secour with specks and reds. Also fished the daphne piling a couple times this week and the speck were thick. I would say if have had luck in fish river in the past they are probably there.


----------



## MacTheFuzz (Jul 13, 2009)

Gonna try to boat some bass on Monday.


----------

